# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  أوبك تقرر الابقاء على الانتاج دون تغيير

## الحصن نيوز

قررت منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط" اوبك"الابقاء على مستوى انتاجها الحالي  متوقعة ان يتعافى الطلب على الخام  في وقت لاحق من العام  ليدعم استقرار الاسعار .و قررت

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

